# welchen player

## eeknay

hi,

welchen player empfeht ihr für:

dvd

divx

...generell video

----------

## rovdyr

mplayer

----------

## bernd

Hallo!!

xine

würde aber die USE-Variable anpassen (dvd, divx, xvid usw.). 

Gruss,

Bernd

----------

## sOuLjA

auch xine  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ralph

Ich persönlich mag mplayer, aber ich würde mir einfach mal mplayer und xine angucken und dann entscheiden, was dir gefällt.

Kleiner Tip, wenn du bei mplayer ein GUI haben willst, dann musst du gmplyer starten.

Viel Spass.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ragin

Ich habe bisher auch immer Xine eingesetzt. MPlayer ist zwar auch bei mir drauf. sagt mir aber nicht so recht zu.

Beide sind aber von der Qualität und von den Möglichkeiten her fast gleich gut.

----------

## eeknay

wie gebe ich denn mit xine dvd's wieder?  :Question: 

----------

## Ragin

Relativ simpel:

DVD einlegen (ggf. in den Einstellungen das Gerät für DVD korrigieren (Standart: /dev/dvd)) und dann in der "Xine-Player Darstellung" auf DVD klicken.

Der Film sollte dann automatisch starten.

----------

## seth77

Hi

der ultimative Player is meiner Meinung nach vlc: VideolanClient. Kann in der neusten Version auch DVDs mit Menu wiedergeben.

gruß alex

----------

## basramm

Hi!

Mein Lieblingsplayer ist ebenfalls mplayer (spielt einfach alles), allerdings ist er bei DVDs etwas umständlich. Ich habe gehört das Ogle für DVDs sehr gut sein soll, habs aber selber noch nicht ausprobiert.

----------

## eeknay

hm, wusste nicht das es vlc für linux auch gibt..den find ich auch klasse

----------

## Pietschy

xine

mplayer cvs (cvs weil matroskasupport irgenwo im Forum ist ein ebuild)

vlc

Ich mag alle 3

vlc ist aber in der version 0.6.0 etwas instabil, und fürn Netz-Browser gibst noch mplayerplug-in damit ich mir schön Movie-Trailer auf Apple.com anschauen kann  :Wink: 

Achja realplayer8 nicht zu vergessen wegens www.tv-total.de  :Very Happy: 

Ronny

----------

## hachre

Also ich persönlich benutze Xine um DVDs anzuschauen und mplayer für alles andere:

Wenn man ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" benutzt, und einen emerge -uD world macht gibt es allerdings zur Zeit Probleme mit Xine, es werden ständige neue und wieder alte libs installiert... Is sehr nervig...

Mit mplayer habe ich keine Probleme, er kann alles abspielen usw...

Für DVDs finde ich ihn aber nich sooo toll. Ist halt Geschmackssache.

Ich denke es ist am besten beide zu installieren!

----------

## haarbi

 *bernd wrote:*   

> Hallo!!
> 
> xine
> 
> würde aber die USE-Variable anpassen (dvd, divx, xvid usw.). 
> ...

 

Ähm...ist das jetzt falsch oder stehen in dem "Gentoo Linux Use Variable Descriptions" - Doc nicht alle USE-Variablen drin? Weil ich kann da beim besten willen keine USE-Variablen namens divx oder xvid finden...wenns die doch gibt wo find ich dann eine _komplette_ Liste der variablen?

----------

## Genone

```

sven genone $ emerge -pv xine-ui

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1_beta12 [0.9.13-r3] +arts +esd +avi -nls +dvd +aalib +X +directfb +oggvorbis +alsa 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/xine-ui-0.9.21  +X +aalib +gnome -nls +directfb -lirc 

```

Das sind alle USE Flags die von xine benutzt werden.

----------

## maestro

also ich find ja totem nicht so ganz scheisse.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jay

Guckt doch mal in die aktuelle c't - findest man am Kiosk. Da werden mplayer, xine und vlc ausgiebig vorgestellt.

----------

## gfc

für KDE Anhänbger gibts für den mplayer ne super gui:

kplayer (man beachte: != kmplayer)

----------

